# Is it fake or real?



## Pighawker (Feb 28, 2009)

This guitar looks to be a fake, can anyone tell the difference?

http://northbay.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...s-Epiphone-Les-Paul-Custom-W0QQAdIdZ125663708

If the link doesn't work let me know.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Why do you think it's fake? Epi's are not really a target to copy.


----------



## Pighawker (Feb 28, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Why do you think it's fake? Epi's are not really a target to copy.


That's what I thought too, but check out this link then look at the pics of the one for sale again and tell me what you think.

http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/epiphone-les-pauls/12286-fake-epiphone-thread.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Could be wonky, you never know. Although I agree that the Epi's are not usually in the copy column. His story is a bit weak regarding the Aunt.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.beltal.com/buy.do?id=447&sb=0


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, that headstock isn't right. The tuner washers are overlapping the binding and inlay, they're way too big. Fake.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't see the pics right now (accessing the forum from work), but I think that any Epi that exhibits any of the signs of the fakes should be steered clear of... You can buy these fakes for $250-$400 shipped to your door direct from China yourself if you're so inclined (see http://www.zxcmusic.com/ for example), but you'll get what you pay for, and there's not much you can do in terms of recourse if you get ripped... 

Probably the single best way to know if it's a fake or a real Epi that I've heard of is to check the wiring harness and the control cavity, but that's a lot of trouble, really...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Why do you think it's fake? Epi's are not really a target to copy.



I respectfully disagree. Epiphones are heavily copied and shipped to the U.S. and Canada in large numbers for around $250.00. Ebay is literally littered with fake Epi's. The counterfeiter's rely on the consumer's disbelief that anyone would fake a moderately priced guitar. I use to spend about 3 hours a week monitoring and reporting fake Epi's to Ebay (and reporting it to Gibson and Epiphone) and having the listings removed in about 90% of the cases. I had to give up. There are just too many of them. Anyone that sells an Epiphone with blurry pictures, or will not provide a clear Headstock photo front and back is someone who is either very lazy or someone who is trying to hide something. I would stay clear in either circumstance. In these photos (of what I can see) there is a deliberate attempt to hide the headstock. The headstock is usually a dead giveaway. Also look for the back of the headstock photos because their serial numbers usually contain a grossly enlarged double EE and then a smaller numerical font for the rest of the serial numbers. Quite recently, the counterfeiters have started to make the EE smaller so it is not as obvious. (*please remember that legitimate Epiphones from China have serial numbers that also start with the double EE but the font size is smaller and approximates the same size as the numerical configuration of the serial number). I would pass on this one.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Just one more point. I have never seen an MIJ or MIK Epiphone that was a fake. The problems are with the more redent MIC.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee not even noon and I learned something ... thanks


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Just one more point. I have never seen an MIJ or MIK Epiphone that was a fake. The problems are with the more redent MIC.


I wouldnt rule out the MIK's...After all, its just a different serial number.
The zakk wylde ones get copied and they are MIK.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Diablo said:


> I wouldnt rule out the MIK's...After all, its just a different serial number.
> The zakk wylde ones get copied and they are MIK.



The Zakk Wylde's use to be made in Korea and were of decent quality. They are now made in China (see quote below from Sam Ash Retailer) and are one of the most heavily counterfeited Epiphone on the market today. The MIK's should be good. I've only seen the MIC's heavily faked.







> *Was $849 now $799! The Zakk Wylde Custom Les Paul is built in Gibson's own factory in China to the exacting standards that have made Les Paul the most desired electric guitar in the world. Here is what you demand from a Zakk Wylde Les Paul built with heavy metal power for very little coin.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I stand corrected.
Carry on!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Diablo said:


> I stand corrected.
> Carry on!



Actually you are correct. They were made in the Samick Factory in Korea but now production has shifted to China and the counterfeiting has begun full scale. BTW, my comments do not apply to the Epiphone Elite/Elitist Line.


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

did anyone do a screen shot to this ad? it's no longer there!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I am just going to add one more post to this thread to demonstrate how pervasive the Counterfeit Market has become. It is not just Epiphones and Gibsons that are being copied, but also Ibanez, Fender, Dean, Taylor, Martin etc. The Link below demonstrates the vast area that is being covered including Jewellry, Clothing, Sports equipment etc. So the next time you are about to buy an item like a Martin or Taylor Accoustic etc, do not be lulled into thinking no one is copying them. It is a huge business and the Site below is just the tip of the iceberg. Buyer beware as sites such as Craiglist and Ebay and the rest are constantly being bombarded with these fakes.


http://www.tradetang.com/China/Guitar/2205-20-bestT0-1.html


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The latest one I've heard of is Shure Sm58 mic's.


----------



## Pighawker (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks to all those that replied. I've been looking for a Epi Les Paul for awhile and was cautious when looking used, so I bought an ebony standard new. I pick it up next week and am very excited.:rockon2:

When I was looking at it I checked the serial number and it is not the same as I expected. There are no letters only numbers 08081510692. On the Epiphone forum another poster said that the new ones are stamped this way which I'm thinking is a way for them to trick the copiers.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new guitar! Post pics when you get her. That's a great choice; a black Les Paul is iconic! 

:rockon2:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> http://www.tradetang.com/China/Guitar/2205-20-bestT0-1.html


Hmmm.... too funny 
http://www.tradetang.com/for-sale/B...AA-quality-sound-Guarantee/103552-965381.html


----------

